# Waterman Eyedropper



## apple320 (May 4, 2010)

I had a few of these Waterman sections from Sean and thought I would play around a bit.

Orange crush ink would have been really cool but someone liked it better than I did  lol.

Any way I filled her up with Diamine Dark Brown and it has a nice balance to it.






















Chris


----------



## Mark (May 4, 2010)

That is awesome. I'm never disappointed with the wonderful pens the IAP members come up with. Nicely Done..


----------

